# Socal August SQ comp



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Any Socal heads showing up at Pole Position in Corona for the MECA comp?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Is there a MECA Competition?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I just looked it up and its tomorrow. 

I guess I'll be going.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

When is that happening


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, it finished up a while ago. Gary's Benzo has a ridiculously high stage and a more palpable center. His score is going to raise some eyebrows too... I can't wait.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Well, it finished up a while ago. Gary's Benzo has a ridiculously high stage and a more palpable center. His score is going to raise some eyebrows too... I can't wait.


Yeah, Gary had some serious Sparkle! 

I love sparkle!:sunny:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

We had a nice little meet and dinner afterwards.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

is there any way to get on an email list to be notified of any competitions in the area?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I just happened to ping Todd about a comp and found out the day before. The MECA website posted about it on their front page so that would be the best place to check.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Bad promotion. Just sayin


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Bad promotion. Just sayin


I mentioned that to Todd. :whip:


----------



## Golden Ears (Jul 18, 2010)

I missed it...there needs to be a way to get notified... if you don't check the right areas of the site you could miss it as I did. I was doing a whole house install. 

How can I contact Gary Benzo as I also have a Benz.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Golden Ears said:


> How can I contact Gary Benzo as I also have a Benz.


Come to one of our meets Gary will most likely be there.


----------



## Golden Ears (Jul 18, 2010)

When is the next one??? And how can I contribute by bringing something for you guys? Booze, food... whatever?

I host a headphone meet...

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/553042/venice-beach-meet-impressions-thread-may-7-2011/15


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

To be honest, it kinda' happens by magic. Lately, we've been meeting at JT's in Anaheim for the get togethers. Those are fun. Todd is also looking for someone interested in running the show next season. He wants to get back into competing.

You can pm Gary Summers. He started this thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/110894-question-discussion.html


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Oh Shat............... i missed this one


----------

